# Boat shoes for women



## arletteorourke (Jun 18, 2017)

Well like many of you ladies I can never seam to find a decent pair of boat shoes that are not mens, or fall apart quickly or lose their ability to not slip on deck. I was thinking of building a better boat shoe exclusively for women and was hoping to get you guys opinion. Here are the questions I have.1.	What type of boat do you primarily enjoy? Power or Sail
2.	Do you find yourself wearing men’s boat shoes because of limited women’s selection or improper fit? Yes or No
3.	Do you prefer a loafer, sneaker or sandal style of boat shoe? Or all of the above?
4.	Do you prefer neutral or bright colors in boat shoes? 
5.	Do you enjoy decorative patterns or prints?
6.	Laces or no laces?
7.	Socks or no socks?
8.	How long does and average pair of boat shoes last you? 
9.	Do you prefer fast drying materials or leather?
10.	What is your current shoe?
11.	How much are you willing to pay for a very high-quality boat shoe?
A. $20-80 B. $80-$130 C. $130-200 D. $200+
12.	What attributes are most important to you when picking boat shoes? Number in order of importance.
Non skid
Fast drying
Durability
Comfort
Ease of cleaning
Style/attractiveness


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't understand the plan to make a boat shoe only for women.
A niche marketing ploy?
Last I checked...most of us have 2 feet and 10 piggies...using them in much the same way.
It'll either work or it won't.
Performance matters, otherwise it's fashion....


----------



## arletteorourke (Jun 18, 2017)

Boat shoes for men are quite plentiful. Sperry's are shoes for old men. The women's styles are narrow and tiny. Most of my female sailing friends resort to the male models.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

arletteorourke said:


> Boat shoes for men are quite plentiful. Sperry's are shoes for old men. The women's styles are narrow and tiny. Most of my female sailing friends resort to the male models.


So women are wearing Old Man Sperrys...because womens Sperrys don't fit?
Is Sperry the only 'boat shoe'?
What's your real hook?

Take a pair of Keen CNX and sipe the soles.....and you're there.
Get some writers to tell the world this is The Womens Boat Shoe.
Maybe add that nobody cared about womens boat shoes until now....


----------



## arletteorourke (Jun 18, 2017)

Not sure where the animosity is coming from was just trying to get some other sailor ladies opinions. Thank you for yours.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

My Old Man Sperrys....


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Swims are great boat shoes for women... and men.

https://www.swims.com/mens/footwear/loafers/


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

arletteorourke said:


> Not sure where the animosity is coming from was just trying to get some other sailor ladies opinions. Thank you for yours.


Zero animosity (really), only questioning your understanding of the boat shoe market and where you want to go with your product that will solve a problem.
First, you show that you are after Sperrys market, then say their products are for old men.
Do you know the performance aspects of a good boat shoe, or not? If you don't, you will be wasting $s and time.

I had a pair of old man sperrys when I was a teen. My mother thru them out one day when I was away at school. They were held together with some duct tape and nylon twine. Sometimes they would smell pretty bad. She did the same thing to a pair of baseball cleats and track shoes I loved, and I've never been able to forgive her....but I don't bring this up when I visit her.

Don't smoke your own dope when bringing products to market. Know your market.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

buy all the ladies shoes you can and figure out what works and what doesn't.

Style is an individual thing and what's hot changes... that's fashion for ya.

We used Sebago Spinnakers... lots of interesting colors... but traditional boat shoe from leather / suede.

Now I prefer the swims... no leather... lots of colors... look fashionable... with laces, without... washable... no odors... pricey... so we buy them on sale.

I doubt you can beat Swims for design and functionality.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Comfort is the top priority for my wife, followed by grip. She currently has a pair of these from LL Bean and says they are the most comfortable pair she has ever had. 
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/859...oes&csp=a&attrValue_0=Khaki&productId=1438195


----------



## arletteorourke (Jun 18, 2017)

I have never seen SWIMS before they look amazing, though when I checked the website there were no womens options. As far as men's feet being the same as women's here is an excerpt from the US National Library of Medicine.

Analysis showed that the heel-to-ball length (ball length) of the male participants' feet (181.5 mm) was significantly longer, on average, than that of the female participants' feet (165.0 mm). The width of the male paticipants' feet at the ball, instep, and heel regions, as well as the ball circumference, normalized by the ball length, were all significantly larger on average, than the female test participants' feet. However, toe region, instep, and medial and lateral malleoli heights were larger, on average, for the female participants than for the male. The results show that female feet differ in size and shape from male feet and are not algebraically scaled, smaller versions of male feet, as is often assumed.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Many of us have tried and really liked Vibram or similar 'glove' type shoes. They make them for women. They take some getting used to, but do work well.

Sperry makes tons of women shoes, many of them are pretty darn cute and functional. There, I said it, cute. Happy now? Gonna go smoke a cigar and drink some barrel proof whiskey from the bottle. I feel so dirty.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

arletteorourke said:


> I have never seen SWIMS before they look amazing, though when I checked the website there were no womens options. As far as men's feet being the same as women's here is an excerpt from the US National Library of Medicine.
> 
> Analysis showed that the heel-to-ball length (ball length) of the male participants' feet (181.5 mm) was significantly longer, on average, than that of the female participants' feet (165.0 mm). The width of the male paticipants' feet at the ball, instep, and heel regions, as well as the ball circumference, normalized by the ball length, were all significantly larger on average, than the female test participants' feet. However, toe region, instep, and medial and lateral malleoli heights were larger, on average, for the female participants than for the male. The results show that female feet differ in size and shape from male feet and are not algebraically scaled, smaller versions of male feet, as is often assumed.


they have many female shoes... look again and YES they are fabulous. Wify and me love them.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

arletteorourke said:


> Not sure where the animosity is coming from was just trying to get some other sailor ladies opinions. Thank you for yours.


Animosity?

Might help if you don't characterize a whole group of quality shoes some of us wear as " old men's shoes"

Besides what's the issue with older men and their tastes?

My wife likes Keens' for working on the boat. Likes Teva, Sperry' , Sebago , Rockport , Salmon , Merril for nicer looking bootshoes .

Only requirement for all is that they have siping for good safe grip on a wet smooth service ( safety) , are close toed ( stubbed toes on cleats = broken toes and cut toes) , and are comfortable


----------



## arletteorourke (Jun 18, 2017)

Look I wear Sperry's and Keens, they are great but I have to wear men's models to get the right fit. I also understand that many people on this site may be brand loyal. Yes Sperry does make a cute women's shoe but they are narrow and after s couple months pretty slick on deck. I am just saying I think a better women's deck shoe is possible and I want to know if other WOMEN feel the same way. As far as knowing your market I have owned 6 sailboats, have sailed both coasts, the Caribbean and Mexico. I have raced for the last decade and also hold a 100 ton master/mate license. All of your responses are appreciated, every opinion helps me evaluate the validity of starting this new endeavor. Thanks


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I would have to say that you have not researched woman's sailing shoes very carefully. It turns out that there are a very wide range of high quality woman's sailing shoes out there. The range from pretty traditional Topsider style shoes, to 'espadrille' styles, all the way to technical racing boat shoes and high tech dinghy shoes. It turns out that there is actually a wider range of woman's sailing shoes than men's. 

But no matter what your gender, the key threshold technical issues that any boat shoe used for sailing must meet are grip on a wet deck, good support balanced with the ability to conform to irregular surfaces, non-marking, compact enough to find footing on the more confined walking surfaces, washable, odor resistant, cool to wear in summer, does not wick water from the bottom of the sole up to the foot, quick draining and quick drying. 

Style seems to vary between those intended for going ashore and walking around, vs. those targeting actual sailing. The going ashore and walking around tend to try to look stylish and more like casual shoes or else traditional 'mocs'. 

These days those targeting actual sailing tend to look more like rock climbing shoes than traditional boat shoes. These are sometimes referred to as "technical". A good example of that might be something like the Sperry Sea Racer 2, or woman's boat shoes by Adidas or Body Glove. Visually they often have reflective details and brighter colors. One thing about 'technical boat shoes' is that they tend to use a soft rubber for the sole in order to get an adequate grip. That rubber seems to wear more quickly, and to remain soft for only roughly 3-5 years after which it suddenly becomes hard and slippery. That usually isn't a problem since these shoes get replaced on a more frequent basis due to hard use. 

Velcro closers do not hold well when wet, tend to mildew, and they tend to catch on things. Normal tied laces, cinch laces and stretch laces seem to work equally well. Mesh uppers really help a lot. Protected toes are important to safety. Removable inner soles are crucial for quick drying. 

From what I have seen, most women seem to buy boat shoes that are $80 or less, even if that means waiting for them to go on sale. 

Jeff


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I recommend these:

Stylish, grippy and the heel really lets you "dig in" while grinding that winch.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Ajax.... dumb... not even funny...

++++

You can find spendy shoes on sales... we never pay more than about $70.

I don't like the lacing thing of traditional boat shoes... and the non-skid doesn't work all that well after not very much use. I find the swims rubber grips... no leather issues because there is none... neat colors... breathable perf fabric... washable... my new go to choice for boat shoes. The web site is not showing the ladies styles... they make them however.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

since the invention of deck shoes i have found only one make and model that actually is good.. then they quit production. 
ok
i still wear my own skin for deck shoes. i am old and decrepit and find most comfort on a slick deck with bare feet. i can feel the slippy slide before it happens and not endure incidents.
yup i have broken toes, but i was a goalie in field hockey for 6 yrs so what is a busted phalange anyway--is no treatment other than taping it to the next one over--so balderdash on that. take it as a tax on fun. scream out in pain then sukitup and keep on going.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

zeehag said:


> since the invention of deck shoes i have found only one make and model that actually is good.. then they quit production.
> ok
> i still wear my own skin for deck shoes. i am old and decrepit and find most comfort on a slick deck with bare feet. i can feel the slippy slide before it happens and not endure incidents.
> yup i have broken toes, but i was a goalie in field hockey for 6 yrs so what is a busted phalange anyway--is no treatment other than taping it to the next one over--so balderdash on that. take it as a tax on fun. scream out in pain then sukitup and keep on going.


You rock, Z!


----------



## SailorMaggie (Feb 26, 2017)

arletteorourke said:


> Well like many of you ladies I can never seam to find a decent pair of boat shoes that are not mens, or fall apart quickly or lose their ability to not slip on deck. I was thinking of building a better boat shoe exclusively for women and was hoping to get you guys opinion. Here are the questions I have.1.	What type of boat do you primarily enjoy? Power or Sail
> 2.	Do you find yourself wearing men?s boat shoes because of limited women?s selection or improper fit? Yes or No
> 3.	Do you prefer a loafer, sneaker or sandal style of boat shoe? Or all of the above?
> 4.	Do you prefer neutral or bright colors in boat shoes?
> ...


I sail 
I don't wear men's boat shoes
I find sneakers that will work. Primarily with white soles. I like blue. Looks nautical. Have a pair of sketchers that slip on that are great for sailing. Would dry fast. Also have a pair I just bought from Walmart that are your typical canvas sailing shoe with white soles but they kind of have this fabric over the rubber in parts. They so far have had a good grip. They were rediculously cheap at $7 Im embarrassed to say. 
Prefer sneakers, blue, no laces, print would be okay, sometimes I like the traditional look. No socks, one season or two, dry fast but would do canvas. 20-80 would consider a higher priced boat shoe if it was fantastic, comfort, non skid, style, fast drying, durability


----------



## magdiego (Mar 2, 2014)

arletteorourke said:


> 1.	What type of boat do you primarily enjoy? Power or Sail


Sail



> 2.	Do you find yourself wearing men's boat shoes because of limited women's selection or improper fit? Yes or No


No. And my feet are big (10 1/2), so a men's shoe isn't out of the question.



> 3.	Do you prefer a loafer, sneaker or sandal style of boat shoe? Or all of the above?


Loafer



> 4.	Do you prefer neutral or bright colors in boat shoes?


Neutral



> 5.	Do you enjoy decorative patterns or prints?


No



> 6.	Laces or no laces?


No laces



> 7.	Socks or no socks?


No socks



> 8.	How long does and average pair of boat shoes last you?


I hate buying shoes, and typically only have 2 or 3 functional shoes at any one time - a pair of athletic shoes, a pair of flip flops and my boat shoes. Athletic shoes are only for the gym, consequently they last a long time. (I hate the gym.)
I wear my boat shoes anytime I can't get away with wearing flip flops, so they wear out quicker. Maybe a year?



> 9.	Do you prefer fast drying materials or leather?


Fast drying. You are asking about boat shoes, right?



> 10.	What is your current shoe?


Crocs women's walu II loafer. LOVE THEM!



> 11.	How much are you willing to pay for a very high-quality boat shoe?
> A. $20-80 B. $80-$130 C. $130-200 D. $200+


$20 - $80. To be more specific, $55. That's how much my Crocs cost me.



> 12.	What attributes are most important to you when picking boat shoes? Number in order of importance.
> Non skid
> Fast drying
> Durability
> ...


1 - non skid/comfort (both non-negotiables)

3 - fast drying
4 - durability
5 - cleaning (should be able to toss them in the washer occasionally)
...
..
.
10 - style/attractiveness

I will take a closer look at the Swims, when my current pair of Crocs wears out. Oh wait, I just took a look and saw the prices. Um, maybe not.

Mary


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Sandals say you've never gone sailing, really. You need toe and heel protection in a boat shoe, or else you are going to eventually break some toes and get some serious heel injuries as you back into deck hardware.

Yes, some people are fine going barefoot, but since you're talking about shoes, the purpose of a shoe IS protection.

Laces or no laces? Really? Again, you will step out of the shoe and lose it, or it will slop around, if there are no laces. (Or velcro.) I know, Topsiders have only ornamental laces. They're not great deck shoes.

And socks? As your mother should have told you, either you wear socks, or you'll be throwing out your smelly sailing shoes much sooner. And, risking more athlete's foot and fungus. Really, peds just don't cut it. 

Remember you are dealing with a tiny niche market: Women who boat. So you'd better have a product that can appeal to ALL of them.

Personally, I find the Jimmy Choo boat shoes are everything I could want, although the Manolo Blanco's tend to have those wonderful stiletto heels, and those are really great if you want to go ashore without changing. A little pricey, and the clerks tend to hie them in the back room, but worth asking for. Trust me.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Hmmm. Snarky-ness aside, I think I agree with most of those who think another boat shoe isn't necessary. You really are trying to re-invent a wheel that's been re-invented successfully multiple times. Unfortunately, you lost me after I read the question (directed at a sailing forum) asking if we're power boaters or sailors. Tells me you aren't paying attention to details and just throwing out feelers willy nilly.

That said I wear both Crocs and Dubarry so I guess I cover both ends of the price and style spectrum.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

As a point of reference, arletteorourke, the person who started this thread, posted this thread the day that they signed up for SailNet and has not logged in since. 

Jus' Say'n


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Well. Thanks for not letting me have the last word there Jeff.

(What happened to our emojis???)


----------



## nautidawg (Oct 1, 2017)

Got Keen's. They make my fee sweat a bit since they are plastic soled.
My Sperry's are in fact women's and 'wide' sized. LOVE them. Leather with a mocc look and two ties on front.


----------

